# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Dieses "Sturmwochenende"

## Gruftie

Hallo, ihr Unerschrockenen,

ich hoffe, ihr habt eine ordentliche Session gehabt bzw. heute noch.

Berichtet doch, wo ihr wart und wie die Bedingungen sind/waren.

Seid ihr ordentlich durchgekhlt?

----------


## Howie

Wir waren auf einem Baggersee bei Peine. Wind von 10:00 - 14:30, 4-5 Bft und Ben um die 6 Bft. Spter hat es stark aufgefrischt, dass selbst 5.0er Segel zu klein waren. Wassertemperatur ca 5, Luft 7-9 ... Insgesamt sehr geiler Tag.

Fotos knnt ihr euch auf www.howiee.jimdo.com anschaun  :Wink:

----------


## Friedel

Moinsen,

ja das Wochenende war richtig fett!! Gestern war viel zu Wind in Weienhaus ;-)

Hier ein mini Clip von gester, Goyter ruleeeeez ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvlrizoLGBw

Vg Friedel

http://friedel.jimdo.com

----------


## Cpt.Iglo

hi
hier ein kurzbericht vom neusiedlersee. das wasser war noch sau kalt (laut  Yachtclub 0,6C).
es waren anfangs 6 bft , hat aber mit der zeit auf 7-8 bft mit 9er ben augefrischt, wo mir leider dann das passende material gefehlt hat. 
 die 1. session im 2008 hat lust auf mehr gemacht. war echt ein guter tag!

hang loose
Phil

----------


## Gruftie

Hallo, Friedel,

ja, die Session mu toll gewesen sein.
Die Moves sind gut anzusehen, aaaaaber doch saukalt, oder?

Die "Kamera" mu ja auch einigermassen klteresistent gewesen sein. Hut ab.

----------

